# Fantastic new video from Colnago



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Folks....great new video from Colnago http://vimeo.com/21417281 . The filming and footage is fantastic. All filmed around the Swiss/Italian border. Spectacular scenery and great riding. Duelling C59 and M10 !


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Guy on the C59 is a wheelsucker


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

They should do Colnago commercials over here riding through Fifth Ave and Times Square in NYC. Avoid the cabbies to stay alive, and then pull out your Beretta to prevent your C59/EPQ/M10 from being stolen. Grand Theft Bike. The first guy who survives the potholes and then Harlem and then the South Bronx wins.


----------



## chocy (Feb 4, 2009)

I do ride my EPS down 5th ave after a training ride at C park. it can be pretty fun trying to keep up with the traffic.As for video, it'd be too hipster-ish for my liking


----------



## leetony (Sep 13, 2008)

*Saddle on the C59?*

What's the saddle on the C59? 
Thanks!


----------



## jjp (Mar 3, 2005)

Great vid, thanks for sharing!


----------



## colnagorapid (Sep 17, 2010)

cool video, nice location


----------

